# Flyfishing Reel



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I am just getting into flyfishing and a friend recommended either a ross cla or a lampson lightspeed. Out of the two which would you choose, or another reel in the same price range. I just ordered a 9' 6 weight Temple Creek Outfitters BVK that it will be going on.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not familiar with the Lambson, but I've never met a Ross reel I didn't like. 

That said, I'd recommend taking your rod to a fly shop and putting both reels on it to see which one has the best balance. You might even find a different reel that balances better than the two you mentioned.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

That sounds like solid advice, thank you. I meant to write Lamson litespeed.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The Lamson rocks. I have one and it's a workhorse.

Cant go wrong with either one..


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Both great reels- but starting out do you need one ? You can go a lot cheaper- be just fine- see how you like FFing and then upgrade. I have probably 4 great reels I also have 3 that are much more economical and use them all the time.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Check out Allenflyfishing.com they have great reels and great prices. Plus a lifetime warranty.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I would not put too much $$ into your reel when you are just starting out. You don't need a sophisticated drag for most waters in Utah, just something to hold your line so almost any reel will work. Put the extra $$ into your rod, line and fly box. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with finding something cheap and seeing how you like fly fishing before you jump in all the way. My first real was something just to hold the line on, when the guy at Wolfs Sporting goods (that's a name you don't hear much anymore) asked me how much backing I wanted on it I was dumbfounded. I never used the reel to reel in a fish until I went to Idaho steelhead fishing, most of the fish here in Utah you can just use your fingers for the drag and just let the line lay in the water as you retrieve the fly.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree, most waters in Utah a cheaper reel will work just fine. Save your money and get a good line. 

I think it's funny how a lot of people will spend a lot of money on a rod and reel and then buy the cheapest line they can find. I was talking to neighbor who did exactly this and wondered why his 400 dollar rod and reel wouldn't cast worth a crap with his 20 dollar walmart line. I let him try a SA Mastery textured line I had and it made a big difference for him.

Its like a guy buying a 800 dollar rifle and putting a 60 dollar scope on it.

Mark


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I ended up going with the CLA with Rio line. The guy at fish tech told me it was good. I took my rod up to the uintas for a day to try to get a hang for it. The fish were nailing the flies on top for about an hour in the morning. I was struggling casting for quite a while, but I still managed to catch one. Later in the afternoon I fished a different lake. Something clicked and my casting improved greatly. The fish weren't rising to the flies on top, but I tried a dry anyway. I was getting hit after hit, but I was struggling with setting the hook. I still managed to catch four more though.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Three tips for better casting.
1- Be sure to let the line go back behing you before you begin your forward cast.
[pause for a count to two, then start your forward cast]
2- Don't cast too far back.
[your hand should be about even with your ear]
3 Keep your wrist still.
[don't cast with your wrist]

These tips will produce a better loop and smother cast.


----------



## dworsley (Aug 6, 2013)

Check out Allen Fly Fishing. They have awesome products and right now if you buy a reel you get a spare spool for free. allenflyfishing.com


----------



## dworsley (Aug 6, 2013)

*great deal*

check out allenflyfishing.com they have a deal right now where if you buy a reel you get a free spool. Awesome products at great price.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

First off, the BVK is not a beginner rod by any means, It is a canon! Way to stiff and fast action to learn to feel the load up. Just my opinion and I have taught a bunch.


----------

